# go for (a football team)



## Setwale_Charm

Hoi!!
How would you say in Dutch: to go for (some football team)
 meaning "to support it"...?


----------



## Diablo919

My dictionary says to use either verb:  juichen,  aanvuren


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

One could _also_ use:
- supporteren ([-ərən]
- aanmoedigen

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hartelijk bedankt.


----------



## Lopes

If you mean 'to support generally for a team, or to prefer a team', it is 'zijn voor'


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> If you mean 'to support generally for a team, or to prefer a team', it is 'zijn voor'


 Exactly, *juichen*, *aanvuren*, *aanmoedigen* are all _activities_ inside the stadium (or at least while watching/hearing a football match) - *zijn voor* is a _passivity_ that is often a trigger for the former. *Supporteren* can be both.


----------



## Rmss

Normally you'd say: 'Ik ben voor...' - I support...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Dank jullie zeer.


----------

